
How Cable & Satellite Can Save the Newspaper Business - jasonlbaptiste
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/02/22/how-cable-satellite-can-save-the-newspaper-business/
======
opinionator
When you let the old guard control the revenue that the newcomers receive you
never get change. Cable and satellite having a spigot on online video revenue
is a VERY disturbing development that will seriously hinder the march toward
unfettered media. Disruptive technologies can only make for progress when they
aren't quashed by the old regime.

------
keltecp11
In order to 'save the newspaper business' you must first understand why the
business is failing. For years, newspapers have been giving discounts to
national corporations who run full page ads in publications. Local advertisers
advertise less and usually pay more for ads. In the past, there have always
been more local advertisers paying more $ and this is where traditional
publications received the majority of their revenue. So when big businesses
like Home Depot, best buy, petco, walmart, papajohns, target, etc... start
becoming more and more popular, the small local mom and pop shops are forced
to close up shop. Less mom and pop shops = less local ads = less revenue for
publications. Industry turned upside down (not to mention the million other
factors in play here ie. economy, increased cost in supply, etc...) Cable and
Satellite can't 'save the newspaper business' the newspaper business need to
diversify their portfolios. Investing in products that can complement their
publications and help them adjust to the crazy world we now live in.

